# Do you know any compositions similiar to this?



## toshibatv (Aug 22, 2011)

??


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Aaron Copland's Fanfare for the Common Man and Appalachian Spring - the piece on YouTube combines elements from both of them.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Besides the Copland pieces, it also reminds me of the beginning of Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije Suite.


----------

